

UK Government extends copyright terms on artistic works - DuncanB
http://www.designcouncil.org.uk/copyright

======
anigbrowl
My opinions about this are not suitable for publication in a family webforum.

~~~
tokenizer
While I agree 100% with your sentiment about copyright in general, from the
article it seems that they are simply matching EU regulation.

Are you from the UK? Care to explain how this could potentially affect your
country if you are? If not your opinion would still be highly valued. I'd like
to know more.

~~~
anigbrowl
I used to live in the UK, but my objection is general. I'm pro copyright in
theory, but 'life of author + 70 years' is wildly excessive in my view. None
of these designers would have attained their success without the ability to
lift ideas from other designers.

------
waterlesscloud
I am a very strong supporter of copyright, but I do have to ask- what works
will be created with this new term that would not have been created under the
old term?

My belief is that the answer is: Exactly none.

So where is the benefit to society?

